# Radio show about aquascaping



## George Farmer (8 Dec 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going to be on a radio show with Jason Baliban this weekend. I'll post the link to the podcast afterwards (it's 3am, Saturday morning...)

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/wm-aquacul ... quabotanic

Jason is my favourite US 'scaper so I'm really excited!


----------



## JohnC (9 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going to be on a radio show with Jason Baliban this weekend. I'll post the link to the podcast afterwards (it's 3am, Saturday morning...)
> 
> ...



that link didn't work for me


----------



## Dan-CR4 (9 Dec 2011)

works for me ok


----------



## JohnC (9 Dec 2011)

Dan-CR4 said:
			
		

> works for me ok



oddly enough. second time worked


----------



## schraptor (11 Dec 2011)

Good discussion George ! 
Jokes aside, are you gonna appear in next episode or that was it? Also they could show some nicer tanks in the 'slideshow' that you can see at the begining, e.g. your Iwagumi.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Dec 2011)

schraptor said:
			
		

> Good discussion George !
> Jokes aside, are you gonna appear in next episode or that was it? Also they could show some nicer tanks in the 'slideshow' that you can see at the begining, e.g. your Iwagumi.


It was a shame that due to a fault with my Skype that I couldn't call in.

Maybe next time.


----------

